# HBO: Andre Ward vs Sulivan Barrera & Joseph Diaz vs Jayson Velez



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Two excellent fights. Cards starts at 9:45EST


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't know NUTHIN' 'bout Diaz or Valez (or about birthin' no babies.) 


Fill me in?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cant wait for the Ward fight

Ward has all the skills in the world but giving up a size advantage one punch could destroy him

I want to see Crawford do the same and fight someone big, I think he would be in for a shock


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm not hyped about this particular fight but I can't wait to see Ward back in action. I just love seeing Andre plying his craft. Here's hoping the fight with Kovalev happens without issue.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

So is this gonna be an actual RBR or is Bama gonna be the only one to do it


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

if barrera has good punch resistance, sullivan is going to surprise a lot of people tonight. he suffered what appeared to be a flash, off-balance kd against campbell but there really is nothing to base his chin or cardio on.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Cant wait for the Ward fight
> 
> Ward has all the skills in the world but giving up a size advantage one punch could destroy him
> 
> I want to see Crawford do the same and fight someone big, I think he would be in for a shock


the size advantage between 168 and 175 won't make a difference.

however, i have gambled on barrera to win. been a while since ward had a fight against top opposition. inactivity, out of ring legal issues, and looked slower against, a much lesser than barrera, paul smith.

ward will probably win easy now that i have had a bet on.....but i just have a funny feeling about this one.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

KOTF said:


> So is this gonna be an actual RBR or is Bama gonna be the only one to do it


If this thread isn't active enough for you once the fight starts then this thread on the British forum will be worth a gander.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

doug.ie said:


> the size advantage between 168 and 175 won't make a difference.
> 
> however, i have gambled on barrera to win. been a while since ward had a fight against top opposition. inactivity, out of ring legal issues, and looked slower against, a much lesser than barrera, paul smith.
> 
> _*ward will probably win easy now that i have had a bet on*_.....but i just have a funny feeling about this one.


i have a half unit on sullivan and plan on middling the fight if barrera can win the first three or four rounds.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully it won't be a snoozefest.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Big props to Andre Ward for traveling ALL THE WAY to downtown Oakland for this bout!


Man, I can't wait.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

doug.ie said:


> the size advantage between 168 and 175 won't make a difference.
> 
> however, i have gambled on barrera to win. been a while since ward had a fight against top opposition. inactivity, out of ring legal issues, and looked slower against, a much lesser than barrera, paul smith.
> 
> ward will probably win easy now that i have had a bet on.....but i just have a funny feeling about this one.


The size advantage will make a BIG difference because how much does Ward rehydrate 6-10lbs?
He wasnt even a big 168lber, Barrera and Kovalev are huge 175lbers

Ward might put on 5lbs over night Barrera will probably put on 12-15


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Big props to Andre Ward for traveling ALL THE WAY to downtown Oakland for this bout!
> 
> Man, I can't wait.


I'd prefer if he had the fight in Cuba


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm in this bitch!! Gonna be inactive for first fight. Not really interested tbh


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Big props to Andre Ward for traveling ALL THE WAY to downtown Oakland for this bout!
> 
> Man, I can't wait.


:lol: I'm just glad we have a boxing event tonight. My balls were turning blue


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lets go JoJo. Night of the Olympians


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Good job finding a free stream bball. Who's HBO subscription are you using? Lmao.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice step up for Jojo


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> The size advantage will make a BIG difference because how much does Ward rehydrate 6-10lbs?
> *He wasnt even a big 168lber*, Barrera and Kovalev are huge 175lbers
> 
> Ward might put on 5lbs over night Barrera will probably put on 12-15


Wrong. Ward was 185 this morning at 10 a.m. which is the max according to IBF rules. He's probably around 190 by fight time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 JoJo

I wasn't paying much attention, but I saw Diaz throwing more punches, so whatever :smile


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice right at the end


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Jojo cut...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 JoJo
> 
> I wasn't paying much attention, but I saw Diaz throwing more punches, so whatever :smile


Obviously u weren't paying attention because u don't pay for HBO and there are no PBC fighters on tonight. So you know, nobody really cares whether you're watching or not. Just saying. Lol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

hell yeah, get him JoJo


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol this single round has been more exciting than the last 3 PBC reruns. Not even joking. LOL.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Lol this single round has been more exciting than the last 3 PBC reruns. Not even joking. LOL.


Lol, you see that on PBC and Bball and Bama have it for fight of the year.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Obviously u weren't paying attention because u don't pay for HBO and there are no PBC fighters on tonight. So you know, nobody really cares whether you're watching or not. Just saying. Lol.


are you ok?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That was a nice last half of the round by Diaz, he was looking very cautious first half.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Lol this single round has been more exciting than the last 3 PBC reruns. Not even joking. LOL.


Danny Garcia vs Guerrero card was nice, what you talking about?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Diaz must hate the Warriors


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Perfect under card fight, one guy clearly better than the other yet still a competitive, exciting little fight.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice little battle. Diaz might get caught in the exchange though. Velez looks like he can take those hits


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Decent fight. Think Diaz will get a decision.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz

Best I've seen Diaz so far. He's hitting harder than he has in the past too. He can be a real contender at this weight class. I'd love to see him vs Valdez


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Wrong. Ward was 185 this morning at 10 a.m. which is the max according to IBF rules. He's probably around 190 by fight time.


Source?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Diaz seems like he will get discouraged if he doesn't get the KO in the next few rounds....just a feeling.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Velez is very game. Diaz needs to be careful and keep up that body work.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Lol this single round has been more exciting than the last 3 PBC reruns. Not even joking. LOL.





bballchump11 said:


> Danny Garcia vs Guerrero card was nice, what you talking about?


Was that one of PBC's latest reruns? I honestly don't know. Sound like it must have been a great fight.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Wrong. Ward was 185 this morning at 10 a.m. which is the max according to IBF rules. He's probably around 190 by fight time.


He's got a beer gut


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

The length and overall larger frame of Valdez is helping him absorb blows from Diaz. Diaz needs to either create space or be more active. Valdez is still landing in spots and wins round 4


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Was that one of PBC's latest reruns? I honestly don't know. Sound like it must have been a great fight.


well most of their last few cards have been on FoxSports1. Those are usually just prospects.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, good fight. Diaz is whooping Velez's ass.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Diaz is tough as they come. He won't quit like most of the PBC fighters. Puro Mexicano! Viva la raza! Mexicans carrying the sport once again!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Lol this single round has been more exciting than the last 3 PBC reruns. Not even joking. LOL.





bballchump11 said:


> well most of their last few cards have been on FoxSports1. Those are usually just prospects.


You're right. Garcia vs Guerrero was a classic. I was at the edge of my seat.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got Diaz by shut out but I can see Velez winning a couple.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> You're right. Garcia vs Guerrero was a classic. I was at the edge of my seat.


It was a pretty good fight to be fair..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz

Stephen Curry wakes the crowd. He's sitting right in front of Kovalev.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> It was a pretty good fight to be fair..


and Mansour vs Breazeale on the undercard


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Lol this single round has been more exciting than the last 3 PBC reruns. Not even joking. LOL.





tommygun711 said:


> It was a pretty good fight to be fair..


Not even kidding. Guerrero put on a fantastic performance vs thurman, that one dude, and then Garcia. Absolute mega match ups.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Lol this single round has been more exciting than the last 3 PBC reruns. Not even joking. LOL.





bballchump11 said:


> and Mansour vs Breazeale on the undercard


Stars in the making. I agree. Good post.

Had to edit because of how hard I LOL'd. Just saying.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope Ward gets KTFOd.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Velez looks like his chin is titanium. The dude keeps coming.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Lol this single round has been more exciting than the last 3 PBC reruns. Not even joking. LOL.





Sister Sledge said:


> I hope Ward gets KTFOd.


You're gonna be very disappointed tonight :/


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan in the house.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Someone school me on Barrera...I'm Cuban and always keep an eye on the Cuban's but he has slipped through the cracks for me. Im guessing technically sound and heavy handed?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Diaz looked like he was tired there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
9-10 Velez


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and Mansour vs Breazeale on the undercard


Yeah, that was great for as long as it lasted, and it could have been even better if Mansour didnt get a broken jaw.

Props to breazeale for that. I kinda counted him out to to a certain extent










King Con looking big as fucc! :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Diaz is a good little fighter, but he has little power. He looks vulnerable, too. That chin may not be the best.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Vysotsky said:


> Wrong. Ward was 185 this morning at 10 a.m. which is the max according to IBF rules. He's probably around 190 by fight time.


:lol: wow he actually put on the weight, I thought he was going to do what Floyd did and not rehydrate much


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Yeah, that was great for as long as it lasted, and it could have been even better if Mansour didnt get a broken jaw.
> 
> Props to breazeale for that. I kinda counted him out to to a certain extent
> 
> ...


Yeah I counted Breazeale out but he surprised the hell out of me. And Khan is going to look bloated like Josesito Lopez :lol:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Someone school me on Barrera...I'm Cuban and always keep an eye on the Cuban's but he has slipped through the cracks for me. Im guessing technically sound and heavy handed?


Decent guard, likes to dig and rough house inside, has a decent jab, good power, but to me appears ordinary and is levels below Ward. Barrera's team should have waited on this IMO, cause he isn't ready for thsi fight. Should be competitive and it will be a good indicator to see how Ward handles a real light heavy.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Someone school me on Barrera...I'm Cuban and always keep an eye on the Cuban's but he has slipped through the cracks for me. Im guessing technically sound and heavy handed?


Pretty decent, heavy hands, likes to fight inside, but wings his punches a bit, they're a bit wide, not as compact as Ward close up


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
9-10 Velez 
9-10 Velez 

I was a little distracted that round, so the score may be off


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Decent guard, likes to dig and rough house inside, has a decent jab, good power, but to me appears ordinary and is levels below Ward. Barrera's team should have waited on this IMO, cause he isn't ready for thsi fight. Should be competitive and it will be a good indicator to see how Ward handles a real light heavy.





Eoghan said:


> Pretty decent, heavy hands, likes to fight inside, but wings his punches a bit


Thanks guys,

Pretty much what I imagined, he wont lose the fight by fucking up but probably not talented enough to win even though he might have a few moments. Sounds good to me...I imagine he took the fight because he's 34, not much time to waste.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I counted Breazeale out but he surprised the hell out of me. And Khan is going to look bloated like Josesito Lopez :lol:


If he goes the distance I will be impressed no matter what the result is.. You got Canelo KOing him?


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Source?


Results of @IBFUSBAboxing second day weigh in: Ward 185 lbs, Barrera 184.5 lbs #WardBarrera
â€" Main Events (@Main_Events) March 26, 2016​


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Better check yoself before u wreck yoself


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> If he goes the distance I will be impressed no matter what the result is.. You got Canelo KOing him?


Yeah same here, but Canelo is going to counter him hard and put him out. Canelo has a lot of options on how he wants to end it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
9-10 Velez 
9-10 Velez 
10-9 Diaz


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Results of @IBFUSBAboxing second day weigh in: Ward 185 lbs, Barrera 184.5 lbs #WardBarrera
> â€" Main Events (@Main_Events) March 26, 2016​


Isn't that the same rehydration Kovalev does? IIRC, Kovalev doesn't rehydrate past 10 lbs. because he's holding the IBF belt, right?

...And people say Golovkin should move up and fight him. Golovkin should move up and fight Ward at 175 lbs. then move back down and fight Mayweather at 154 lbs. :lol:


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Diaz must have marshmallow fists


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz
9-10 Velez 
9-10 Velez 
10-9 Diaz
10-9 Diaz 
98-92 Diaz


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bandido Vargas in Jojo Diaz's corner. Diaz has a very nice career ahead of him. Featherweight is getting red-hot even with Lomachenko leaving. Diaz/Rusell Jr. would be awesome.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

97-93 Diaz


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Results of @IBFUSBAboxing second day weigh in: Ward 185 lbs, Barrera 184.5 lbs #WardBarrera
> â€" Main Events (@Main_Events) March 26, 2016​


Wow, if GGG-Ward actually happened, that would have been at least a 15+lb difference!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

100-91
99-91
98-92

UD to Diaz


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

JDK said:


> Diaz must have marshmallow fists


Not a ton of power, but Velez is also tough as nails. Took a lot of punishment against Gradovich as well. Velez looks like he has a very good chin.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Isn't that the same rehydration Kovalev does? IIRC, Kovalev doesn't rehydrate past 10 lbs. because he's holding the IBF belt, right?
> 
> ...And people say Golovkin should move up and fight him. Golovkin should move up and fight Ward at 175 lbs. then move back down and fight Mayweather at 154 lbs. :lol:


Golovkin comes in at 175, which is 10lbs which is about what Floyd gave up his entire welterweight career

Also this is probably the heaviest Ward has ever weighed.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Wow, if GGG-Ward actually happened, that would have been at least a 15+lb difference!


How much does GGG weigh in day of the fight? 170?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Golovkin comes in at 175, which is 10lbs which is about what Floyd gave up his entire welterweight career
> 
> Also this is probably the heaviest Ward has ever weighed.


yeah and obviously Ward gained weight to fight here. He wouldn't be as heavy at 168


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Golovkin comes in at 175, which is 10lbs which is about what Floyd gave up his entire welterweight career
> 
> Also this is probably the heaviest Ward has ever weighed.


Golovkin has never weighed more than 170 on fight night. Keep lying.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> How much does GGG weigh in day of the fight? 170?


168.6 for the Lemieux fight.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Im sure this is gonna come off as bullshit but ward looks allot fatter in the face during the shadow boxing


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> 168.6 for the Lemieux fight.


Yeah...but if ward was weighing in at 168 my guess is he would rehydrate to a few pounds less than 180


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward-GGG can still happen. They just decided to take different paths for now, unfortunately


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> 168.6 for the Lemieux fight.


GGG weighed 173 vs Rubio


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Wow, if GGG-Ward actually happened, that would have been at least a 15+lb difference!


Ward would in all likelyhood have no chance of rehydrating to that weight if the fight took place at 168. Contrarily, GGG was willing to fight Chavez Jr. whos known to balloon to 20+ pounds come fight night.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Check out Abel Sanchez imitating Ward's inside game. Not bad, did his homework.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hows Barrera's chin? Is it cheap china like his smaller countrymen?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Barrera looks fucking huge..


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Check out Abel Sanchez imitating Ward's inside game. Not bad, did his homework.


On the HBO broadcast?


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Guys coming in heavier than some of the heavyweight champs pre liston


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

186lbs is not bad at all for Ward's first stint @ 175. He could probably push it to ~190 and that's already ~Kovy's size


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully, this fight is put up on YouTube once it's done.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Ward would in all likelyhood have no chance of rehydrating to that weight if the fight took place at 168. Contrarily, GGG was willing to fight Chavez Jr. whos known to balloon to 20+ pounds come fight night.


And thats after coming in 5lbs over.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Check out Abel Sanchez imitating Ward's inside game. Not bad, did his homework.


I also liked that. Good framework by Abel - let's see how it translates


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Hows Barrera's chin? Is it cheap china like his smaller countrymen?


Time will tell


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

He definitely looks a little more puffy in the face...im thinking ward but 9th round stoppage but with a rocky road and maybe he even gets dropped.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I'v always felt as though I should like Ward more than I do...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Come on, Barrera!


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I'v always felt as though I should like Ward more than I do...


If Kovalev likes him, we should all like him. :deal


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Lets hope Barrera can make this interesting.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Come on, Barrera!


Yeah, lets see the Cuban Rocky against Apollo Ward!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> If Kovalev likes him, we should all like him. :deal


SHOULD....haha I like watching him fight because he's so good but I never find myself rooting for him very much.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

More fights should be in the fighters hometowns, brings out the real fans.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

wtf Ward was never undisputed.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The black corner wtf?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Golovkin has never weighed more than 170 on fight night. Keep lying.


He was 173 against Rubio dummy http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/4856-GGG-VS-Rubio-results


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> SHOULD....haha I like watching him fight because he's so good but I never find myself rooting for him very much.


Hes has a bit of a negative style in a way...even though he kind of technically doesnt. Here we go..


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully Barrer puts up a fight, but I'm not expecting much. Never been all that impressed by him.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Ward looking like an old man. Let's see if he's still got it...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> Hes has a bit of a negative style in a way...even though he kind of technically doesnt. Here we go..


Pretty much sums it up


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I forgot Barrera KO'd Jeff Lacy


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 ward....some nice body jabs....


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Kov ring side looking like a boss


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward

I haven't seen this skill level in a while. Beautiful to watch


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Barrer needs to rough him up..even though that most likely wont work..


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward was pretty much controlling it from what I can tell.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kovalev rocking sunglasses inside.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Roy Jones talking some nonsense about hooks and right hands...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Kovalev rocking sunglasses inside.


Looks like the sunglasses you can put on Niko Bellic. The shape reminds me of those.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Two left hooks at one time


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Tried to cover himself from looking dumb relative to lampley all of people...


Max now talking about character acting...


Well ward 10-9 again....


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking hell, I know we're early in the fight, but Ward looks flat-footed. I remember saying to @MichiganWarrior that Dirrell wasn't the same fighter in the run up to DeGale. I might be premature here, but Ward is looking far from the level he was at in the S6 days.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yup, Barrera doing nothing it seems. I have a lot of lag, but Barrera looks rather clueless.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward

Ward is looking slower at this weight


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Barrera might be ready to pick it up...lets see


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Boring fight so far.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Barrer coming on...than that..down


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

He's not hurt.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Good fight now


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

10-8 ward....30 -27 ward so far...Barrera looked aggressive the first minute...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Heating up, weird knockdown on the temple shot.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I was about to say Barrera had to make this a dirty fight but he has no chin. I thought he might be another Yuneski or whatever his name is.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Despite the knockdown, and this might be ring-rust, but Ward isn't looking the same fighter, imo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-8 Ward (Ward knocks him down with his back on the ropes)


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Hook high to the head is what dropped Barrera. ..not a good sign...chin might be more china than concrete


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Curry has no idea whats going on but he's excited


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward looking tired now just a bit...Barrera winning 4th at the 2 minute mark


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, Kovalev beats him on this performance.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Barrera doing better than I thought he would be. Doing really good exchangign jabs with with ward. and frankly he is clipping Ward a lot the last few rounds.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Barrera. ..good roy jones wants to make love to ward


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ward is a prick... A boring prick too


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't know what to think of this Ward... i like that he isn't clinching like he used to, looks slower and isn't fighting on the inside at all.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Barrera looks terrible


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Barrera doing better than I thought he would be. Doing really good exchangign jabs with with ward. and frankly he is clipping Ward a lot the last few rounds.


Agree, he is doing well himself with the jab although they arent mentioning it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-8 Ward (Ward knocks him down with his back on the ropes)
10-9 Ward

Ward has some dog in him


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Apologize!


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward still has an amazing lead left, but he does seem off with his timing due to inactivity most likely.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Leadermen says ward won 4th but i feel it waw barrera


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

LMAO...Thought for a second the crowd was chanting Triple G, then realized it was SOG


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

These guys get into clinches extremely easily, would like the ref to let them punch out more.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ward looks fine.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Roy Jones on crack. "Everything that Barrera throws has knockout on it." dafuck?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Wards defense this round, impressive.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 5 was the most dominant round of the fight so far. Even more so than the KD. Ward looks prime in Round 5


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 ward...i have it 49- 45 ward....but i guess allot of people got it 50-44


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The thing about undefeated young 'unexperienced' pros is that they are fucking confident. Barrera is confident in the midst of fighting a much more experienced fighter who is cracking him with hooks and right hands, and shotgun jabs. Ward is clearly winning but Barrera certainly isn't getting embarrassed here and is fairing much better than Carl Froch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-8 Ward (Ward knocks him down with his back on the ropes)
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Wards jab is a fucking amazing


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Barrera is barely touching him. Ward looks to get rounds in IMO


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward should stop swinging that left hook so wide at long range and then ducking down. That's like the 3rd or 4th time i've picked up on him doing it, if that was Kovalev in there he would be raining right hands over the top of left hooks. 

But Ward is delivering a very good performance. Great fighter.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Barrera is doing ok imo, not winning rounds but he's landing punches and other than 5th hasn't been really dominated in any of the rounds i've seen

Ward's jab and left hook are beautiful though


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward 10-9 again....


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward haters coming back to reality


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ward is flashier, but Barrera is in this fight.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ppl saying this is a shutout are dreaming. Barrera is a very live dog here. He's got power and he's very determined and focused. This is an awesome fight so far


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ward-Kovalev is as genuine a 50-50 you'll get imo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-8 Ward (Ward knocks him down with his back on the ropes)
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Lampley cant let even a death to getbin the way of making a non funny shit joke that is also a swipe at the aging leaderman


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

HBO commentary is so biased. Ward is clearly on top, but he is getting tagged and this is a competitive fight.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Easy 10-9 for ward again...


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a competitive fight no matter how you slice it...like many of Ward's fights. And, like all of those fights, Ward is a half-step or 1 step ahead. What a pro


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Ward is awesome but damn Barrera has no quit in him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder how much success Kovalev would have with his jab against Ward?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-8 Ward (Ward knocks him down with his back on the ropes)
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> HBO commentary is so biased. Ward is clearly on top, but he is getting tagged and this is a competitive fight.


Well jones is on his dick hard...but i think ward is handling this...but barrera is a threat


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Wards jab is a fucking amazing


Great jab... I mean...he's no GGG with the jab, But still good none the less..:hey


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward throwing Bruce Lee punches


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> Lampley cant let even a death to getbin the way of making a non funny shit joke that is also a swipe at the aging leaderman


wtf?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

sullivan is on pace to land fewer shots than both green and bika

horrible


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Was i the only one who thought barrera won the 4th???


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

To be real. Ward fights so much different. He doesn't hold as much or grapple as much. He is punching cleaner and harder. However u can still see how disciplined he is, how much he respects the fight game...his will to win. I don't think there is anything or anybody that can stop him. His mental game and execution is that of a Floyd Mayweather. Kovalev will shit his pants.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ward disrespecting BS's power now. Rocked him at the end.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Nut shot


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Barrera needs a KO... oh, lowblow. Still, Barrera needs a KO at this point from my mental tally.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

burn1 said:


> wtf?


Ref is wearing a black arm banned. Leaderman explained it was because the former president of the IBF died. Lampley went " oh i thought it was because you called the round 47-44 and not 47-43 ha ha ha" or some shit.....

I think that was a low blow


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't really see Barrera doing much other than not getting embarrassed, not really a threat at all.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Andre is just too slick. Too good.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

genaro g said:


> To be real. Ward fights so much different. He doesn't hold as much or grapple as much. He is punching cleaner and harder. However u can still see how disciplined he is, how much he respects the fight game...his will to win. I don't think there is anything or anybody that can stop him. His mental game and execution is that of a Floyd Mayweather. Kovalev will shit his pants.


Lol kovalve aint barrera....


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Nut shot


Whose nuts?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-8 Ward (Ward knocks him down with his back on the ropes)
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
9-9 Ward (point deduction for lowblow)


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> I don't really see Barrera doing much other than not getting embarrassed, not really a threat at all.


This. I wonder what people who thought Barrera was in this fight were seeing?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hopkins would beat Barrera


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

At his prime, I viewed Ward as a kind of Mayweather-Hopkins hybrid (not at the same level as either, but maybe he could still reach a very elite level in boxing), but I'm seeing a decline here. Maybe he can realise his full potential still, but I'm thinking right now he pissed away his prime years in legal disputes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-8 Ward (Ward knocks him down with his back on the ropes)
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
9-9 Ward (point deduction for lowblow)
10-9 Ward


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 ward...for some reason though i still see some danger from barrera


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Someone said Barrera would be Kovalev's hardest fight LOL

Kovalev would take him out in 3 rounds


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Barrera is lost, he's initiating more clinches than Ward at this point.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> At his prime, I viewed Ward as a kind of Mayweather-Hopkins hybrid (not at the same level as either, but maybe he could still reach a very elite level in boxing), but I'm seeing a decline here. Maybe he can realise his full potential still, but I'm thinking right now he pissed away his prime years in legal disputes.


Say whatever shit you want...

As long as he wins.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> This. I wonder what people who thought Barrera was in this fight were seeing?


I guess you can say he is doing alright, I haven't seen Ward fight in quite a while, His inside game was always my favorite thing about him but he hasn't used it.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

That butt cut just delayed the Kovalev fight for another year


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Not sure what the referee's problem is. He didn't give adequate warning for the point deductions. Andre Ward is a dirty fighter and he's always been a dirty fighter but he hasn't fouled that badly in this bout aside from the multiple low blows.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

7 minutes of fighting to go.....ward looking a bit more tired but barrera doesnt seem to be able to exploit it on any level....


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Guys are forgetting this is Sullivan Barrera. He's an okay fighter, but he really never stood out in the division. He wouldn't have gone 4 against Kovalev, especially not Beterbiev. This was a good fight to gauge Ward's level at this point. Nothing more, nothing less. 

With that said, Ward is looking good. Ward/Kovalev is about as 50-50 as you can get. I'm wondering who Ward will fight in the summer. Ward/Shabranskyy would be awesome.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward doesnt want to answer what barrers punches feel like..lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-8 Ward (Ward knocks him down with his back on the ropes)
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
9-9 Ward (point deduction for lowblow)
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

this referee tonight has done a great job


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Medicine said:


> I guess you can say he is doing alright, I haven't seen Ward fight in quite a while, His inside game was always my favorite thing about him but he hasn't used it.


His inside game? Hes been rolling and slipping punches rather than initiating clinches 10 times more than before. This is far better IMO.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> :lol: Guys are forgetting this is Sullivan Barrera. He's an okay fighter, but he really never stood out in the division. He wouldn't have gone 4 against Kovalev, especially not Beterbiev. This was a good fight to gauge Ward's level at this point. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> With that said, Ward is looking good. Ward/Kovalev is about as 50-50 as you can get. I'm wondering who Ward will fight in the summer. Ward/Shabranskyy would be awesome.


I blame the cubans on here for hyping him up lol

I saw a fight where he was fighting an obese midget and Barrera was just getting tagged with overhand rights, hes very basic but with abit of power


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Barrera has no sense of distance...at least on this level he doesnt...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Barrera is no where near Ward's level, still good performance from Ward. This Kovalev fight gonna be good.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-8 Ward (Ward knocks him down with his back on the ropes)
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
9-9 Ward (point deduction for lowblow)
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

burn1 said:


> Say whatever shit you want...
> 
> As long as he wins.


Yeah, but that's the thing... he is scheduled to fight Kovalev soon, which at this point I think he might get beaten. In his prime, I was thinking H2H he could potentially beat anyone in the history of the SMW division (even though I would have favoured stay-at-home Joe over him).


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Barrera did better against Ward than Froch did except for the knockdown


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I blame the cubans on here for hyping him up lol
> 
> I saw a fight where he was fighting an obese midget and Barrera was just getting tagged with overhand rights, hes very basic but with abit of power


I think Gonzalez is the best current Cuban at 175 lbs.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol Wards gonna school Kovalev, can't wait to take some avatars


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

incredible jones jr is still so articulate


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Love that 1-2 and then a matador spin.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> His inside game? Hes been rolling and slipping punches rather than initiating clinches 10 times more than before. This is far better IMO.


Oh don't get me wrong, it's way better seeing him fight like this but he looks more beatable. Ward at his best did everything, inside/outside you name it...Not the most exciting thing to watch but he showed he had every trick in the book.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

My score is 118 ward 108 Barrera. ...


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol Wards gonna school Kovalev, can't wait to take some avatars


Like DeGale-Dirrell?


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

My score is 118 ward 108 Barrera. ...i gave ward the 4th though...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ward 119-107

Kovalev still takes Ward out though


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Like DeGale-Dirrell?


Lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-8 Ward (Ward knocks him down with his back on the ropes)
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
9-9 Ward (point deduction for lowblow)
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward
10-9 Ward 
119-107 Ward


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Kovalev would out-box Ward


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Like DeGale-Dirrell?


I said Degale vs Dirrell would be a close fight. Ward vs Kovalev won't, like Ward vs Kessler or Froch


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Like DeGale-Dirrell?


:rofl

BURN


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> I think Gonzalez is the best current Cuban at 175 lbs.


Yeah definitely he has skill, power and size

Barrera just has raw power, Barrera really needs to move his head, big punchers would take him out


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> incredible jones jr is still so articulate


Best and truest comment in this entire thread


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol Wards gonna school Kovalev, can't wait to take some avatars


Lol. He beat a cuban nobody he'll surely do the same to Kovalev.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Kovalev would out-box Ward


:rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol. He beat a cuban nobody he'll surely do the same to Kovalev.


Kovalev will be the next nobody he beats. Avatar bet?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Barrera probably won at least 1 round.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

@Rigondeaux crying himself to sleep tonight.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Closest anyone could call it is 117- 109 ward....

But 119 to107 isnt impossible (ward getting 10s in all rounds but the point deduction round...)


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I said Degale vs Dirrell would be a close fight. Ward vs Kovalev won't, like Ward vs Kessler or Froch


Ward and Kessler werent that special

Like Ward I think Kovalev is on that special level, Kovalev's style is busy he will catch Ward eventually, but no doubt Ward will be winning until he gets caught, it could be early


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Total Punches landed 
166/463 Ward
111/722 Barrera

Power 
100/229 Ward
65/348 Barrera


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Ward and Kessler werent that special
> 
> Like Ward I think Kovalev is on that special level, Kovalev's style is busy he will catch Ward eventually, but no doubt Ward will be winning until he gets caught, it could be early


Kovalev is really good. Ward is special. The difference will become apparent on fight night


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Johnstown said:


> Closest anyone could call it is 117- 109 ward....
> 
> But 119 to107 isnt impossible (ward getting 10s in all rounds but the point deduction round...)


How is not possible? I thought Ward won every round Barrera didnt do anything at all


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol Wards gonna school Kovalev, can't wait to take some avatars


Barrera would be sleeping right now if he was fighting Kovalev. I think the fight is gonna be close. Gonna Pick Ward by a 7-5 fight, but might change my mind when I see a bit more from him and Kovalev.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

The big issue for Ward is overcoming reach and activity which Kovy has both on Ward. Ward will have to get inside and land something significant early in order to make it a fight imho


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Kovalev is really good. Ward I'd special. The difference will become apparent on fight night


3 month ban bet for the fight?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Yet again a RBR thread where only one person does a RBR


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

that blonde sloot



ward-kovalev is a true 50-50 fight


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Yet again a RBR thread where only one person does a RBR


Are we all expected to do a RBR?


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> How is not possible? I thought Ward won every round Barrera didnt do anything at all


I said 119-107 isnt impossible ie it is possible...i thought barrera won one myself.

But i could see all the rounds goinf to ward


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Barrera did better against Ward than Froch did except for the knockdown


Yep, but I think that says more about where Ward is right now than Barrera being better than Froch. I'm pretty sure a prime Froch would have steam-rollered Barrera tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

117-109
119-109
117-108

UD to Ward


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bjl12 said:


> The big issue for Ward is overcoming reach and activity which Kovy has both on Ward. Ward will have to get inside and land something significant early in order to make it a fight imho


Exactly, plus Kovalev throws all his straights so they land when his arm is fully extended, he can throw them and still be out of range for you to counter him, plus Kovalev never stops throwing cant wait will be exciting


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

For a fight that Ward was in control, Andre looked like he got hit more than necessary.

I dunno if it was because of the headbutt or what.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Barrera would be sleeping right now if he was fighting Kovalev. I think the fight is gonna be close. Gonna Pick Ward by a 7-5 fight, but might change my mind when I see a bit more from him and Kovalev.


Barrera would probably be sleeping if he fought Froch. Knockouts don't matter to me, it's how a fighter looks and his skill level.

People look at knockouts, it's just another manner of victory, it's why so many thought Pacquiao would be competitive with Mayweather


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Are we all expected to do a RBR?


Yes, Bogo gives you a warning for participating in a RBR thread and not doing a RBR


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Johnstown said:


> I said 119-107 isnt impossible ie it is possible...i thought barrera won one myself.
> 
> But i could see all the rounds goinf to ward


:lol: oh


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Total domination by Ward. He looks a bit sad though, I bet he wasn't satisfied by his performance, even though I think his transition to a more flat footed fighter is due to his increased IQ and experience. I would have liked to see him go for a stoppage like Hunter wanted, but he simply opted for maintaining control. Got hit hard like twice, barely used the right hand, defense was perfect.

B- is what he just gave himself, totally fair.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> 3 month ban bet for the fight?


No I do avatars. Better to have my stamp for three months than take a vacation


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Yet again a RBR thread where only one person does a RBR


I think bball and i both did


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward looked decent, but did anyone actually ENJOY that fight?


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Total domination by Ward. He looks a bit sad though, I bet he wasn't satisfied by his performance, even though I think his transition to a more flat footed fighter is due to his increased IQ and experience. I would have liked to see him go for a stoppage like Hunter wanted, but he simply opted for maintaining control. Got hit hard like twice, barely used the right hand, defense was perfect.
> 
> B- is what he just gave himself, totally fair.


My feeling is the sloopy shots that barrera landed even on the arms hurt more than he is used to (big guy time away all that)....


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> For a fight that Ward was in control, Andre looked like he got hit more than necessary.
> 
> I dunno if it was because of the headbutt or what.


Not too bad, 19% connection from a top 10 fighter with 325 amatuer fights and coming off a long layoff.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> @Rigondeaux crying himself to sleep tonight.


why lol?


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Ward looked decent, but did anyone actually ENJOY that fight?


Better than mayweather fights mostly...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Barrera would probably be sleeping if he fought Froch. Knockouts don't matter to me, it's how a fighter looks and his skill level.
> 
> People look at knockouts, it's just another manner of victory, it's why so many thought Pacquiao would be competitive with Mayweather


Get the fuck out of here, man. :rofl

Barrera would be sleeping in 2 or 4 if he fought Kovalev. He probably wouldn't have gone 2 against the more aggressive Beterbiev.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> No I do avatars. Better to have my stamp for three months than take a vacation


3 month ban bet is better, it hurts you more because you cant use the site, realistically not using this for 3 months is quite long

I like Ward so giving me a Ward avatar is not really a problem, I want the loser of the bet to feel pain :fire


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Ward looked decent, but did anyone actually ENJOY that fight?


Pretty masterful..don't see how it a boxing fan wouldn't. Barrera is an undefeated olympic Cuban fighter. He's a ranked Top 10 LHW and apparently a mandatory for Kovalev.

That's who Ward *dominated* in his first fight at LHW. Yeah, I enjoyed the shit out of that.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Ward looked decent, but did anyone actually ENJOY that fight?


Michigan had multiple orgasms I'm sure, BBall was probably rocking a semi.

It was alright, was hoping Barrera would go for broke but he opted to play it safe.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> People look at knockouts, it's just another manner of victory, *it's why so many thought Pacquiao would be competitive with Mayweather*


Those people had no idea what they were talking about. Any fighter who can't cut off the ring stands no chance against Floyd. Thats why Maidana made Pac and Canelo's Floyd performances look pathetic.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> @Rigondeaux crying himself to sleep tonight.


He'll go back to masturbating to Rigondeaux-Donaire tonight.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Really enjoyed that, Ward wasn't at his very best, but still a classy display. Barrera wasn't completely embarrassed in there, he came to fight, he can be proud of his efforts tonight


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Not too bad, 19% connection from a top 10 fighter with 325 amatuer fights and coming off a long layoff.


Eh, I find it hard to rate Barrera in the top 10. His best win is, who, Murat?


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Michigan had multiple orgasms I'm sure, BBall was probably rocking a semi.
> 
> It was alright, was hoping Barrera would go for broke but he opted to play it safe.


He just couldn't hit Ward, really simple as that


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

sugarshane_24 said:


> For a fight that Ward was in control, Andre looked like he got hit more than necessary.
> 
> I dunno if it was because of the headbutt or what.


Apart from the jab he never takes the punches fully clean, if Barrera landed as clean as Ward did to him Ward would have gone down, he never takes 100% of the punch



Cableaddict said:


> Ward looked decent, but did anyone actually ENJOY that fight?


I did, we havent had a big fight for a while, Ward doesnt run around the ring like a Floyd or Lara he stands there and makes you miss, plus he was throwing hard shots today not scoring punches he wanted to hurt Barrera


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward looked like Ward. No surprises. Don't think Kovo can do anything against him.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> The big issue for Ward is overcoming reach and activity which Kovy has both on Ward. Ward will have to get inside and land something significant early in order to make it a fight imho


They have the exact some reach though, both 72 inches i believe, but Kovalev really knows how to fight long so it gives the impression that he has a long ass reach.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Michigan had multiple orgasms I'm sure, BBall was probably rocking a semi.
> 
> It was alright, was hoping Barrera would go for broke but he opted to play it safe.


I did. It has been a while since I've seen this skill level.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Ward looked decent, but did anyone actually ENJOY that fight?


Ward is not for enjoying.

Ward is for appreciating.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

scorpion said:


> They have the exact some reach though, both 72 inches i believe, but Kovalev really knows how to fight long so it gives the impression that he has a long ass reach.


Kovo is way too slow to compete with Ward. You really need speed to land on Ward, or else he's gonna slice you up in between slow ass shots.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Total domination by Ward. He looks a bit sad though, I bet he wasn't satisfied by his performance, even though I think his transition to a more flat footed fighter is due to his increased IQ and experience. I would have liked to see him go for a stoppage like Hunter wanted, but he simply opted for maintaining control. Got hit hard like twice, barely used the right hand, defense was perfect.
> 
> B- is what he just gave himself, totally fair.


ward is changing his style from a mobile fighter to a stationary one like mayweather changed his from 140 to 147

he does not have the cardio to keep up with the bigger guys


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, it's way better seeing him fight like this but he looks more beatable. Ward at his best did everything, inside/outside you name it...Not the most exciting thing to watch but he showed he had every trick in the book.


Yeah that's true, he sorta left the Hopkins-style clinching behind a bit ago. Maybe in the midst of the super six? I think it was the Green fight that was absolutely woeful, and I was really on the fence with him, but with the new style the last few years I'm liking it.

Kovalev vs Beterbiev next :rofl


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ward is changing his style from a mobile fighter to a stationary one like mayweather changed his from 140 to 147
> 
> he does not have the cardio to keep up with the bigger guys


I wonder if you even think about the shit you type sometimes


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Eh, I find it hard to rate Barrera in the top 10. His best win is, who, Murat?


I see him giving Fonfara and Pascal trouble.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Apart from the jab he never takes the punches fully clean, if Barrera landed as clean as Ward did to him Ward would have gone down, he never takes 100% of the punch
> 
> I did, we havent had a big fight for a while, Ward doesnt run around the ring like a Floyd or Lara he stands there and makes you miss, plus he was throwing hard shots today not scoring punches he wanted to hurt Barrera


i dont ever remember floyd running against mosley, canelo or cotto. he stood his ground and fought like ward did tonight against sullivan


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I see him giving Fonfara and Pascal trouble.


I think Fonfara beat Sullivan, but Sullivan def has a chance against Pascal. Pascal isn't that good, and never has been. He's always been way overrated.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bradley's dad is hilarious. And his wife looks like she lost some weight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ward is changing his style from a mobile fighter to a stationary one like mayweather changed his from 140 to 147
> 
> he does not have the cardio to keep up with the bigger guys


Kind of. Disagree on the cardio comment, not sure what makes you think he was tiring.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> I wonder if you even think about the shit you type sometimes


you fuken moron

https://www.throwdownfantasy.com/fighter/2308

ward threw 463 punches tonight

he does not have the cardio to throw 600 like he used to when fighting bigger guys

you fuken moron


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Kind of. Disagree on the cardio comment, not sure what makes you think he was tiring.


He's always been economical and fought just out of range with quick bursts of attack. It's like nobody watched any Ward fights.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you fuken moron
> 
> https://www.throwdownfantasy.com/fighter/2308
> 
> ...


lmfao you fucking retard. You love posting links to shit as if it makes you less of a retard.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ward is changing his style from a mobile fighter to a stationary one like mayweather changed his from 140 to 147
> 
> he does not have the cardio to keep up with the bigger guys


I think he wanted to get Sullivan's respect early so Ward can control the pace of the bout.



Rigondeaux said:


> I think Fonfara beat Sullivan, but Sullivan def has a chance against Pascal. Pascal isn't that good, and never has been. He's always been way overrated.


I like Pascal but yeah, agreed.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I see him giving Fonfara and Pascal trouble.


No way. He loses to Fonfara, definitely. Pascal is looking like he shouldn't have ever taken that second fight with Kovalev. I think Kovalev took a lot out of him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> He's always been economical and fought just out of range with quick bursts of attack. It's like nobody watched any Ward fights.


Yeah he's just even more efficient now IMO. He was never a huge mover inherently.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> No way. He loses to Fonfara, definitely. Pascal is looking like he shouldn't have ever taken that second fight with Kovalev. I think Kovalev took a lot out of him.


Yes but Barrera will have an easier time connecting against Fonfara than Ward. Hope the fight gets made.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Kind of. Disagree on the cardio comment, not sure what makes you think he was tiring.


he wasnt tiring

he was calculating

takes a lot of effort, and cardio, to throw punches

a calculating 450 punches is what we will see ward throwing from here on out as opposed to the 600


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> 3 month ban bet is better, it hurts you more because you cant use the site, realistically not using this for 3 months is quite long
> 
> I like Ward so giving me a Ward avatar is not really a problem, I want the loser of the bet to feel pain :fire


Why do you keep offering ban bets on fights? You did a life-time ban bet on Chisora-Scott; you lost, didn't honour it, but still as soon as some disagrees with you on a fight outcome, you start giving it "3 month ban bet then m8".


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah he's just even more efficient now IMO. He was never a huge mover inherently.


Against Kessler and maybe the later rounds against Froch


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Yes but Barrera will have an easier time connecting against Fonfara than Ward. Hope the fight gets made.


I don't think he's tough enough, though. Getting dropped by Ward sets off a bit of alarms. Flash knockdown, but I didn't like it.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I don't think he's tough enough, though. Getting dropped by Ward sets off a bit of alarms. Flash knockdown, but I didn't like it.


I'd give him the benefit of the doubt as Sullivan didn't see it coming out of the clinch. Great timing by Ward.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Why do you keep offering ban bets on fights? You did a life-time ban bet on Chisora-Scott; you lost, didn't honour it, but still as soon as some disagrees with you on a fight outcome, you start giving it "3 month ban bet then m8".


Lol that's why I do avatar bets. You can easily come back as an alt and it's not like this forum rocks with activity


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward vs Kovalev great history making clash


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Against Kessler and maybe the later rounds against Froch


Yeah he moved more later against Froch I remember. But because that's what it called for you know.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> lmfao you fucking retard. _*You love posting links to shit*_ as if it makes you less of a retard.


so now you think punch stats are shit?

what a retard you are

what do you not understand that ward was more economical in his punch output tonight than before and in all likelihood to pace himself you moron?

do you even look at facts before you open your mouth, dumfuk?

ward clearly won the fight tonight while throwing 150 to 200 punches less than he did agaisnt forch, abraham, green and kessler.

you fuken moron


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

What fighters move up a weight class and dominate undefeated, top rated fighters, in the first fight?

GGG? Kovalev?

Why don't they? Would basically the whole world honestly predict them to dominate a top ranked fighter, a division above, in their first fight?


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Ward is not for enjoying.
> 
> Ward is for appreciating.


nice one.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I want Ward to achieve his full potential. I don't like his bible-bashing holier-than-thou shtick, but on his day he was very special. Maybe that point has come and gone, or maybe tonight he just did what he had to and there is more to come. He looked flat-footed to me tonight, though. I remember against Kessler the way he bounced in and out of range, and clinched when necessary, to the point that he totally schooled an elite fighter. For me, Ward looked way off that tonight, but some fighters raise their game depending on the opponent, so we'll see what happens with Kovalev. Can't wait for the fight, and I hope no bullshit stops it happening for any reason.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Kovo is way too slow to compete with Ward. You really need speed to land on Ward, or else he's gonna slice you up in between slow ass shots.


Kovo isn't fast but not being fast isn't the same as being slow besides he has timing which is far more important than pure speed. I think your in for a rude awakening if you think Ward will beat kovo easily.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Wasn't Barrera the guy people were saying Ward was ducking prior to the fight getting made. Clinical performance from Ward. He's able to control the distance so effortlessly and won that fight with ease which was impressive given not only his inactivity but Barreras size and height n reach advantage over Ward. Either Alvarez or Chilemba would be solid opponents next for SOG.

97k and his fans right about now...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> i dont ever remember floyd running against mosley, canelo or cotto. he stood his ground and fought like ward did tonight against sullivan


True but he ran against Pac and Maidana



Kieran said:


> Why do you keep offering ban bets on fights? You did a life-time ban bet on Chisora-Scott; you lost, didn't honour it, but still as soon as some disagrees with you on a fight outcome, you start giving it "3 month ban bet then m8".


Its up the mods to ban me they never did, plus that fight was fake Scott got up before 10, do you want a ban bet big boy? you picking Ward to win? Life time ban bet m7+1?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> True but he ran against Pac and Maidana
> 
> Its up the mods to ban me they never did, plus that fight was fake Scott got up before 10, do you want a ban bet big boy? you picking Ward to win? Life time ban bet m7+1?


i dont remember floyd running against paq or madaina. fighting off the backfoot, yes, running no

running to me is what lara did against canelo. haye against wlad. how many times did david intentionally fall down to take time off the clock in all likelihood because he knew he was going to get kod?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Its up the mods to ban me they never did, plus that fight was fake Scott got up before 10, do you want a ban bet big boy? you picking Ward to win? Life time ban bet m7+1?


No, I don't want a ban-bet over something as trivial as the outcome of a fight. And if I did, I would do it with a poster who doesn't have a record of welching on bets. And finally, no, it's down to the mods to police bets; it's down to the participants to honour them, in which you sadly have a very chequered history.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Good performance from a master boxer though. Krushers going to knock Andre Ward Out.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> i dont ever remember floyd running against mosley, canelo or cotto. he stood his ground and fought like ward did tonight against sullivan


He did when he knew he was going to get backed up to the ropes



Kieran said:


> No, I don't want a ban-bet over something as trivial as the outcome of a fight. And if I did, I would do it with a poster who doesn't have a record of welching on bets. And finally, no, it's down to the mods to police bets; it's down to the participants to honour them, in which you sadly have a very chequered history.


Pussy, no we told a mod to do it which is why its called BAN bet the loser gets banned, I dont even remember doing it but it must have been void because of the fake ending, dont quote me unless you want a BAN bet BITCH


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Wards post fight speech was pretty shit if youre a fan. The guys so evasive and coy with his answers and delivered in a brash way. Zero personality. Sorry Ward for taking an interest in your career!

Theres no wonder why Ward is not a fan favourite


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Wards post fight speech was pretty shit if youre a fan. The guys so evasive and coy with his answers and delivered in a brash way. Zero personality. Sorry Ward for taking an interest in your career!
> 
> Theres no wonder why Ward is not a fan favourite


What was wrong with his answer? "You know me, I've always fought the best, I'll let me team handle what's best for next, I've been focused solely on Barrera, I think with Kovalev it's not a question of if, but when." I think he was articulate and confident, as he usually is.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> What was wrong with his answer? "You know me, I've always fought the best, I'll let me team handle what's best for next, I've been focused solely on Barrera, I think with Kovalev it's not a question of if, but when." I think he was articulate and confident, as he usually is.


That's not the part I saw. He's just talking about not looking past Barrera, there's no Kovalev. Its all upto the team, blah blah the team i've decided nothing. The guys on the centre stage plain as fuck.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> He did when he knew he was going to get backed up to the ropes
> 
> Pussy, no we told a mod to do it which is why its called BAN bet the loser gets banned, I dont even remember doing it but it must have been void because of the fake ending, dont quote me unless you want a BAN bet BITCH


Actually, that's a good point... now I think about it, you were perma-banned by a mod. You had a melt-down after Chisora-Scott and refused to honour your bet, so a mod perma-banned you. Then you came back from ACS as A.C.S.

3 month ban bet if that ain't the truth m8?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> Lampley cant let even a death to getbin the way of making a non funny shit joke that is also a swipe at the aging leaderman


What was that mate? I've just watched it with the Colonel announcing.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Kieran said:


> Actually, that's a good point... now I think about it, you were perma-banned by a mod. You had a melt-down after Chisora-Scott and refused to honour your bet, so a mod perma-banned you. Then you came back from ACS as A.C.S.
> 
> 3 month ban bet if that ain't the truth m8?


You got a good memory im glad you remembered this dramatic event, its not my fault the english ref cheated, lets do a 3 month ban bet for the next fight you pick the 22/1 to win the decision pub fighter


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Ward looked pretty decent for a guy working off rust against a credible undefeated fighter, but the nuthugging from the HBO crew was insane. They spent the entire fight blathering about how Ward's every move was just so amazingly brilliant. Then they interview Ward at the end and he's way more realistic about the fight than the HBO guys were.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> That's not the part I saw. He's just talking about not looking past Barrera, there's no Kovalev. Its all upto the team, blah blah the team i've decided nothing. The guys on the centre stage plain as fuck.


Well he did indeed say Kovalev is a question of when not if. Pretty standard answer all around. And we know Ward already signed a contract contingent on facing Kovalev.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Does anyone have the JoJo Diaz-Rene Alvarado fight at their disposal? Would be interested in seeing it. Any help is appreciated


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> That's not the part I saw. He's just talking about not looking past Barrera, there's no Kovalev. Its all upto the team, blah blah the team i've decided nothing. The guys on the centre stage plain as fuck.


He is fighting Kovalev the end of this year. What he was saying he wasn't sure about was if he wants to take a fight before then or night.


----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/714106597480370177


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

Ward was the smartest throwing that jab when he is supposed to, although kinda slow, his head movement was perfect. barrera couldn't stand a chance. lets see how it goes now until the REAL fight against Kovo


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kovalev: "He looked very good, but I know that he can be much better. I think so. He didn't show all his arsenal." Attributes it to the layoff.

On Ward getting tagged more often and whether he wants Ward to come forward against him like he did against Barrera:

"From what I see tonight, I can catch him. We're just thinking about it. In the ring, the ring will show exactly what will happen."

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-sergey-kovalevs-post-reaction-andre-wards-win--102833

Duva on the Ward fight-

Says they agreed they won't fight in Russia or Oakland.

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-kathy-duva-talks-sergey-kovalev-vs-andre-ward-more--102835

Ward post-fight interview.

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-andre-ward-discusses-barrera-win-kovalev-175--102837


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Kovalev: "He looked very good, but I know that he can be much better. I think so. He didn't show all his arsenal." Attributes it to the layoff.
> 
> On Ward getting tagged more often and whether he wants Ward to come forward against him like he did against Barrera:
> 
> ...


Wow that's a scary quote from Kovalev. Not underestimating Ward at all. I'm impressed


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Wow that's a scary quote from Kovalev. Not underestimating Ward at all. I'm impressed


Makes me even more jazzed for this fight. The Krusher is no simpleton. Imo, the winner of this fight has gotta' be p4p champ in the sport.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> True but he ran against Pac and Maidana
> 
> Its up the mods to ban me they never did, plus that fight was fake Scott got up before 10, do you want a ban bet big boy? you picking Ward to win? Life time ban bet m7+1?


How old are you?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Wow that's a scary quote from Kovalev. Not underestimating Ward at all. I'm impressed


Yeah, he knows what it is.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

One to watch said:


> How old are you?


Why you always so depressed?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Aids.Covered.Scumbag


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev is a very smart fighter. He isn't just a big punch. This is the biggest fight of his career, and he's treating it as such.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

These shoes are nice though


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lol they are nice.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> These shoes are nice though


Jordans. Jones Jr style.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Fight Hype really gets the up close and personal scoops on Dre and Floyd.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Fight Hype really gets the up close and personal scoops on Dre and Floyd.


Yep, I appreciate seeing them in more natural environments. Also Khan and a few others.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

burn1 said:


> Fight Hype really gets the up close and personal scoops on Dre and Floyd.


Maybe too personal.

I can almost feel Ward's hot whisper in my ear.

Let's hope they won't do an interview with Orlando CruZ next.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


Cringeworthy. That looks painful.


----------

